# Pondering a new ATV



## alleyyooper (Jan 28, 2017)

Right now I have a 1994 Polaris 400L, 2 stroke 400cc Liquid cooled chain drive 4x4 ATV. Whew It has a lot of miles on it for a 2 stroke I say a bunch, at 134,000 plus. It has did a lot of stuff for me, Hauled flat shale stone for a walk way, also hauled deer and fire wood in a cart. Have worked out ruts in the drive way Rolled the driveway and the lawn with it. Pulled a big deer blind with it too. Have also used it to skid cedar logs out of the cedar swamp.

Have never felt I needed more power so a 400CC machine is fine with me. I do like the PTV transmission too. I like the Polaris but *the near by (6 miles) dealer is a Joke* to say the least. When I bought (May 1994)this machine He said there was none in the state of Michigan. I had seen and test rode one in Houghton just 3 days before while waiting to bring my daughter home for summer break from college.

I called back up there and bought it over the phone sending a check and picking it up the next week end but 10 hours isn't a drive I really want to make NOW.

So if you own a 400to 500cc ATV let me know how you like it and what you don't like. 



This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 768x1024.





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 768x1024.




 Al


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 28, 2017)

Arctic Cat 400 TRV works hard pulling a 4x6 trailer w/ up to a face cord of wood stacked in it. Hi/Lo range (lo pulling the trailer). Works hard plowing snow, and skidding logs. I like the changes you can make with the TRV set up I can put a box (nice for chainsaws/gas/oil etc...), a rack, or a seat for a passenger with just pulling two pins. Little longer wheelbase than a single rider machine so does really well in mud. Still enough zip to have fun on trails w/ the 400.


----------



## tla100 (Jan 28, 2017)

I had a '94 Polaris Xplorer, identical to yours by the looks. Fun machine, ended up blowing the motor, put rod thru sidewall. I did fix it, sold it a year later when a '10 Polaris Sportsman 800 came up with low miles. Night and day difference on ride, power, and comfort, EFI no carb. Although my old Xplorer was cold blooded, my wifes 300 would strart in single digits with 2-3 pulls. Going up inclines is where I noticed a lot, it just climbs and don't feel like you want to go over, like the old quad. 

My wife got a '10 Sportsman 550 X2 now, that has the 2nd seat that folds to a small dump box, little longer wheelbase, but rides better than mine. Also, has power steering, never thought it was needed, but it sure is nice.


----------



## mybowtie (Feb 11, 2017)

Really can't go wrong with any of the major manufacturers. But I've always been a fan of Honda. Had a few over the yrs, and they've been workhorses.


----------



## Jed1124 (Feb 11, 2017)

Was I reading that right? You got 134k on a 2 stroke quad? That's awesome!
Any rebuilds?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 11, 2017)

1988 Honda still runs!


----------



## r black (Feb 11, 2017)

have a 2016 Yamaha grizzly and an 2005 Honda rancher eps would recommend both however if u can by a clean used unit may save you from.... this problem .....


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 11, 2017)

Yes 134,000 plus, clean the air prefilter every day after use and the main unit at the end of every week. Use clean fuel and keep the oil reservoir near full all the time with the same oil I started using back in 1994. Do not go mud bogging with it and don't group ride in dusty conditions.

 Al


----------



## srb08 (Feb 12, 2017)

I've got two Polaris 500 4x4's and a 500 6x6. 
I haven't had any problems with any of them. The Polaris seem to have a smoother ride than other ATV's I've ridden and are workhorses, when needed. If I was only going to have one, it would be the Polaris 6x6. 

I bought a JD 825i Gator a few years ago and don't use the quads much anymore but keep them for my boys to use, when they visit.


----------



## tla100 (Feb 13, 2017)

That is a ton of miles, I must have missed that in the OP. That breaks down to about 112 miles a week! What did you do to put that many miles on ? Ever had to replace piston or rings?


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 14, 2017)

Nope never have rerung it. There were days I put 112 miles on it.

Any way will have to live with it longer. A major expense hit the budget.

 Al


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 14, 2017)

alleyyooper said:


> Nope never have rerung it. There were days I put 112 miles on it.
> 
> Any way will have to live with it longer. A major expense hit the budget.
> 
> Al


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Mar 16, 2017)

134K miles on an ATV is amazing! Especially a two-stroke. 

Whatever you're doing, keep on doing it.


----------



## Sleepy (Mar 16, 2017)

I like the old two strokes. Bought a basket case 300 Polaris, and brought it back from the dead. Does everything I want, with very little money in it.


----------



## fubar2 (Mar 18, 2017)

On a new one you'd just find a lot of things you didn't like about it. On that old one you'll never find anything you've never disliked before.


----------



## A10egress (Mar 18, 2017)

I have a 2005 Outlander 400 and love it, never any issues..... BRP is good stuff.


----------



## esshup (May 4, 2017)

A10egress said:


> I have a 2005 Outlander 400 and love it, never any issues..... BRP is good stuff.




I've got a 500 cc Traxter. 2 up front to back. 4 stroke. I believe mine is right around the same age as yours. Only thing that's gone bad was one brake cable and I replaced the gas gauge. It was purchased from a neighbor but he hardly had any miles on it.


----------

